# Cherche driver Mac imprimante Canon PC-D340



## LoulouS (11 Mars 2009)

Je cherche un driver OS.10.4 (USB sur Mac Intel) pour un photocopieur-imprimante laser Canon PC-D320 (ou D340), mais Canon ne fournit pas de driver pour Mac (que pour PC),
ni sur le cd livré avec la machine, ni sur le site Canon 
(dès que l'on choisit le syst. expoit. OsX -> les références Mac disparaissent ???)
Avez vous une une solution ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pierre22 (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Etes vous sur que cette imprimante est compatible mac?


----------



## macaccro (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

La notice technique de Canon ne fait référence qu'à Windows http://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Personal_Copiers/Digital/PC-D320/index.asp?specs=1

A priori rien de compatible pour mac cf la note du lien ci-dessous
http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PC-D320

Pas supportée par Gutenprint http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php

La solution : la laisser connectée sur le PC et utiliser un clef usb pour le transfert des fichiers compatibles ou convertis en PDF pour les appli n'existant pas chez le voisin

Le plus simple (techniquement) investir dans un matériel compatible


----------



## LoulouS (13 Mars 2009)

Bonjour
Ce photocopieur-imprimante CANON PC-D340 est compatible PC (CD de drivers fournis avec la machine),
mais rien ne semble être prévu pour le monde Mac
Malgrès de nombreuse recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de driver fonctionnel
J'ai essayé quelques drivers Gutenprint 5.0.2 et autres ... pour des imprimantes "prôches" en références
Rien ne marche !    Pourrez t-on adapter un driver PC ?
En tout cas je vous remercie beaucoup de vos réponses


----------



## macaccro (13 Mars 2009)

LoulouS a dit:


> Pourrez t-on adapter un driver PC ?



Bonjour,

je crois que si cela était envisageable (commercialement parlant....) Canon aurait pu faire le nécessaire encore que. Mais si du coté de Gutenprint elle n'est pas listée, c'est plié pour l'instant

Comme je vous l'ai indiqué dans ma réponse précédente vous avez deux solutions :

- la laisser connectée sur le PC et utiliser un clef usb pour le transfert des fichiers compatibles ou convertis en PDF pour les appli n'existant pas chez le voisin

- Le plus simple (techniquement) investir dans un matériel compatible


----------



## pierre22 (13 Mars 2009)

Simple question:
Si il est sur un mac intel avec word installé, ce serait possible?


----------



## macaccro (13 Mars 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Simple question:
> Si il est sur un mac intel avec word installé, ce serait possible?



Le problème n'est pas lié au processeur (intel / PPC) ou à un logiciel de chez Microsoft.

Votre matériel n'est tout simplement pas compatible Mac cf ma première réponse.

Il faudra envisager l'achat d'une matériel compatible.


----------

